# Winter Pictures of our 2012 Show String



## Leeana (Feb 9, 2012)

A couple winter photos of some of the ponies on our 2012 Show String, or well about half of them ... (nothing fancy, as far as the photos go).

*Graham's Classic Catalena*







*Graham's Painted Pearl*, not a winter photo but from back in the fall, her and her 2011 colt will be out in the show ring this year.


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 12, 2012)

Leeana, you have beautiful ponies! I remember a few years ago when I really didn't care for Shetlands, but quite a few really nice ponies have opened my eyes to them, especially some of yours!!

Grahams Painted Pearl is beautiful!! Really neat mare!!

Dan.


----------

